# 22 ammo?



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

i was looking thru my 22 ammo and i have 2 boxes that say 22 long and 1 that says 22 lr. the one that says 22lr also has mini-mag 22 lr. will the 22lr work in my 22 long? the one is longer than the other but not much. all 3 are cci ammo.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Assuming you have a gun chambered for 22 Long (rare nowadays) the correct answer is, 'NO'. You cannot use 22 Long Rifle cartridges in a firearm that is only chambered for 22 Long ammunition.

'Mini Mag' is nothing more than a brand name. The connotation is that, 'Mini Mags' tend to be faster and use lighter bullets than standard 22 (LR) rimfire ammunition.

FYI: http://www.chuckhawks.com/history_rimfire_ammo.htm


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

my gun is a old gun a nylon 66 22. it has lr only


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

It's not that you can't shoot longs in a LR only gun it that they don't have enough power to cycle the weapon properly. A bolt action will shoot all three shorts, longs, and LR.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

went to range and they shot great. it kicked every one of them out.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Well, I guess that you've answered your own question then.

Experimentation is usually a good way to deal with ambiguities. But not always.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

That Nylon 66 was an awesome gun...don't understand Remington sometimes.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

the gun is alittle shorter than i like. it was one of my first guns. i think my next 22 is going to be a mossberg 715


----------



## topgun47 (Sep 18, 2013)

faststang90 said:


> the gun is alittle shorter than i like. it was one of my first guns. i think my next 22 is going to be a mossberg 715


If you don't have a Ruger 10/22 already, that's not a bad one to own. It has so many after-market gizmos and mags, it'll make your head spin.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I agree on the Ruger.I have an old Rem internal hammer pump and an early Marlin 780 bolt that is very accurate,no autos.If I were going to get an auto I'd go with the 10-22,maybe even build it from scratch for a tack driver.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

topgun47 said:


> If you don't have a Ruger 10/22 already, that's not a bad one to own. It has so many after-market gizmos and mags, it'll make your head spin.


That's a bit 10-4 on the Ruger! I love mine.


----------

